# Caribe Vs Red



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

So I recently bought a 210 gal but it came with 17 Frontosas. I am currently selling off the frontosas and I am trying to decide what to put in the tank. I have always owned reds but the problem with them is they are so skittish.I always hear alot of people talking about how aggressive caribe are but I am hesitant to spend that kind of money without knowing I will be happy with them. I am wondering if the reds will be less skittish in a 210 and alot bigger shoal. Also I wonder if caribe are really that aggressive or does it just depend on each fishes personality. I would appreciate some input from both red owners and caribe owners. Or maybe macs are an option. Can macs be shoaled and are they skittish. I guess I am open to any and all suggestions.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

aggression is really fish dependent IMO....but if i were you id do a mix shoal of reds and caribes


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

to me there's no difference in the temperment/behavior of Caribe or Reds....all P's are different in aggression its hit or miss


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Imo the only difference is that one has a humeral spot and skittyness just depends on the fish but its more likely with all pygos, i also would so a mixed shoal of both

Freak


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Some say that cariba are more aggressive but I could see them being just as skittish if they are not completely comfortable but I've personally only ever owned reds or piraya.

I had 15 reds and a piraya in my 210gal all at 6-7in, its the largest amount of pygos that I ever kept together and mine were fine.
The were not jumpy at all like when I only had 6 or less.

Hope this helps and good luck on whatever way you decide to go, I think cariba are the better looking of the 2 but there is nothing wrong with a nice group of reds either if you dont want to spend the money.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I've had reds and cariba, hands down cariba are more aggressive


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have had captive bred reds, wild reds, cariba. IMO they are all skittish to a degree, the more you have the less skittish they are. I do feel the wild caught ones are less skittish tho.
it really depends on which one you like the looks better, personally i think the wild caught ones will have better gene than most of the washed down captive bred ones but of course diet and water condition has something to do with that as well.
If you can get wild reds, get them or cariba which ever you like the looks better.
if money is an issue then get which ever can give you the biggest shoal for the tank size,


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I have kept reds, Cariba and Terns and my baby Terns are by far the best so far. I have had solo terns in the past this is the first shoal but they are not skitish at all and are always moving and swimming with each other. The Cariba are better than reds but its all hit or miss but I wouldnt do Macs unless you like lossing fish left and right. But look into some small Terns you wont be dissapointed I sure wasnt.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

only had reds and golds.the reds i have for the most part are great not skittish but you can move the wrong way or to fast and they will freak out.now to my golds they dont care if i stand on my head or have a circus out side they dont react to it. 99% of the time they come up to the glass.my vote would be for golds but let it be known that you will loose alot more golds to aggression than you would reds or carbide.good luck


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

Having had both, I'd say they're more or less the same.

If you want aggression, get a 12" rhom


----------

